# Was R.J. Rushdoony in Star Wars?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 6, 2009)

You decide....

General Dodona from Episode IV


----------



## nicnap (Feb 6, 2009)

the hair isn't slicked back enough, nor white enough.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like an amateur Jedi...

I wonder why this sounds familiar?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 6, 2009)

He DID try for that role, but he was cast as a Stormtrooper. SADLY to this day no one knows which one!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2009)

Jon Lake said:


> He DID try for that role, but he was cast as a Stormtrooper. SADLY to this day no one knows which one!



He was the one with O I I on the back of his suit.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks more like 'Planet of the Apes', he's Dr.Zaus.


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 6, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > He DID try for that role, but he was cast as a Stormtrooper. SADLY to this day no one knows which one!
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 6, 2009)

My denominational executives could have played either Grand Moff Tarkin or Vader!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 7, 2009)

I do see the resemblance Toby...


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2009)




----------

